# Advice Needed On Cyma Military Watch



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

I picked this up recently and wanted to pick the brains of my colleagues on this excellent forum. I am a modern Omega collector ( 1960s onwards) so this is way out of my league knowledge-wise. Can any of you tell me more about it - I always like to know what I have! Manual wind obviously, and I am told it dates from 1942. Some guide as to value would be jolly useful too if not outside the rules of the forum...



















I am not sure whether to keep it or not. But it is rather wonderful and I will get a strap just to try it out....

Many thanks.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The Cyma WWW (Wrist Watch Waterproof) is one of 12 similar watches (the other 11 being Buren, Grana, Eterna, IWC, JLC, Lemania, Longines, Omega, Record, Timor and Vertex) made to an MOD spec issued towards the end of World War 2. Some people try to collect them all and refer to them as the "Dirty Dozen"

It's difficult to date some of them with any real accuracy. I think most were issued after the war although sellers often suggest that they're from World War 2.

The Cyma is quite common, although that looks like a nice one with its original radium lume still intact. If you remove the back you should find a separate movement dust cover.

In my estimation, most of these watches are worth around Â£250 in good condition with the Omega tending to sell for around double that, the JLC and Longines for Â£750-Â£1000 and the IWC anything up to Â£2000.

There's a good resource here where you can read more:

http://www.sfu.ca/~mmh/BritishX.htm


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

many thanks...invaluable help...


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Watch.Beleave it or not at a NAWCC mart in the US I bought one of these I liked the size and the looks of these that I saw at a MWR forum and some I saw on fleabay after I got one at a good price at a NAWCC mart I posted photo's at the MWR forum to see if it was the real thing well it turn out to be fake had a 17 jewel movement they have a 15 jewel the dial the mark under the CYMA was wrong the case looked so good it fooled some of the member's but some member's that know there stuff said that was fake.One member said he could not beleave his eye's the first fake CYMA he ever saw.Glad you got a real one.By the way I had the seller's phone number he will not cash the check and I give him the fake back at the next meeting if you guy's want me to post photo's of the fake let me know.


----------

